# Insanity...



## skylar5 (Oct 19, 2011)

When my mess began, I thought I was in a nightmare that I could not wake up from...I have lived this horror show for 11 months and it just wont end.
Last November I was in a four year relationship with a man that I loved with all my heart. We had communication, love, great sex...our problem you will have to really get this...His parents disapproved of me because we were not married and living together. He went on a coming to Jesus trip with his father, and on his return, I was pregnant...his christian family insisted that I have an abortion. They told me that he would pay child support but never have anything to do with the child. I refused and he left me for a woman who was legally married to another man, she filed for divorce over this trip of his. While married to her husband she bought him a Tahoe, a trailer for his business, and started his new business so he could quit his real job. During this new relationship that he kept from me, he would come around and tell me how much he loved me and wanted his family. In May our daughter was born two months early, he never went to the hospital to see her, until one day he shows up with this woman in toe claiming her to be his wife so she could get into the NICU...(she was still legally married to another man but they had a ceremony) I refused to allow them in and filed a restraining order against her to keep her away from my daughter. These two left me paperwork to relinquish my parental rights, and began their torture. He has refused to speak to me about anything, and wants drive by drop off visits at random spots to see his daughter and insists that this married woman is a part of my daughters life. I have spent thousands in attorney fees just to be able to put 1500 miles between us and come home to my family. But he did what I never thought he would and within days of her divorce being final, he married her. My question...how long can this marriage really last...How do people act like this...and in the name of God. Considering we were not allowed to marry because we were having premarital sex, but its okay to have an affair with a married woman as long as you marry her as soon as the divorce is final. Not to mention, including my daughter, they have disrupted 5 children. She was trying to make her children call my ex dad, before the divorce was even final, and his child was calling her mom before they married, and she was showing him wedding pictures of a wedding they had while she wa still married to her husband....I think she is mentally unstable at best.:scratchhead:


----------



## Mindful Coach (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow! Sounds like a good reason to put so many miles between you. Also that you didn't marry him. She may be mentally unstable, but he's certainly going along for the ride. It's probably best at this point to save your sanity from trying to truly understand or figure any of that out though, because crazy just can't be put into a rational frame.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

A christian family wanted you to have an abortion?  Wow.

Good riddance to those clowns.


----------



## skylar5 (Oct 19, 2011)

that_girl said:


> A christian family wanted you to have an abortion?  Wow.
> 
> Good riddance to those clowns.


Yes, father is a deacon...i just wish he would leave me alone now...he is currently.trying to force me back to texas so he can be a father...and of course he tolf me it would destroy his marriage if she cant be with him while he visits his infant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

